# Clfford Pier Singapore



## Succour

To all those lads who remember Clifford Pier, Singapore.
I paid a small trip there a month ago and found to my dismay that Clifford pier is to be turned into a restaurant. see attached pic along with one of the much changed Change Alley.

For the Hong Kong lads a pic of a Jacky tailor suit which for some strange reason never went to the Sally Army. I guess all you lads will know why.

What Hinnie! throw oot me Jacky Tailor suit. Good God lass have lost yer marbles.

Cheers.
Succour

I can't seem to attach the Pics so will try the Gallery. See you there I hope.(Cloud)


----------



## gdynia

Was there 2 weeks ago myself big changes


----------



## Trevorw

Never mind Clifford Pier and Change Alley! Have you tried to find the new sanitized Bugis Street?!!!


----------



## gazb159

*Singapore*

I stayed there for two and a half years back in 1974.I bet there is a lot of changes since then.
Gazza.


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Singapore*

I spent a couple of months there last year and earlier this year working by a new build at Keppels Yard. I couldn't believe how the place has changed and in fact is still changing. I was first in Singapore in 1971 on a salvage tug (it was our base) We used to stay in a seamans hotel called Connell House (or some name like that) I remember Bugis street, Clifford Pier, Cellar Bar, Toby's Paradise etc. etc. It was great then but I'm a bit uncertain now. Someone mentoned the word "sanatized" that just about sums it up to me but at least you can walk around at night without fear, they certainly won't tolerate crime of any sort.
Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia

Ray
Spent a week their on holiday a fortnight ago. First time back in 4 years but massive changes in walking around the old haunts. Seems to have lost the atmosphere as well.Not many good places left for us now these days. You back in GOM


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Singers*



gdynia said:


> Ray
> Spent a week their on holiday a fortnight ago. First time back in 4 years but massive changes in walking around the old haunts. Seems to have lost the atmosphere as well.Not many good places left for us now these days. You back in GOM


You are dead right about Singers, I felt pretty much the same as yourself walking around. The metro is very impressive though, a comfortable and cheap way to get about. Yep I'm back in the GOM on the 'Safe Concordia' on Pemex charter. Rumour has it that Prosafe are taking over the rig early January.
Ray


----------



## ARRANMAN35

*Clifford Pier*

Hi Succour,

Yes it has changed totally, spent time there in 1959 around Keppel
Harbour.
Had a holiday there in Dec 1993, Bugis Street was wholly sanitised
with the name being retained to draw the "tourists".
In the Gallery under Habour Craft there is a shot of Ho Cheng at
Clifford Pier preparing to undertake a harbour cruise.
I understand that she has now sunk.

Cheers
Archie.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Talk about changes in Singapore: you should have seen it in September 1945, like I did IN the EMPIRE CAPULET. Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

My memories of Clifford Pier are concentrated around a couple of weeks spent at anchor, awaiting a berth, in the Blue Funnel liberty, SAMCREE during that chaotic poste war period in late 1946.
Captain Radar Robb was making his first voyage in command and he seemed to know an awful lot of people in Singapore who liked nothing better than being entertained aboard the SAMCREE. As a result there was a huge amount of coming and going which involved me and my fellow middy (Alan Railton), manning the motor lifeboat, taking people on board and ashore at all hours of the day and night. So, despite getting our usual day-work call at 0530 every morning we were frequently toing and froing to Clifford Pier at, it seemed, almost anyone's beck and call, and that often included quite a bit of hanging about waiting at the pier for the next guest, or guests to arrive.
Alan and I were never once invited to any of the get-togethers and, on hindsight, there might have been a very good reason for that! Alan eventually became a master but, sadly, died a few years ago. The 3rd Mate, Ian Jackson, also died recently. Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## gdynia

ARRANMAN35 said:


> Hi Succour,
> 
> Yes it has changed totally, spent time there in 1959 around Keppel
> Harbour.
> Had a holiday there in Dec 1993, Bugis Street was wholly sanitised
> with the name being retained to draw the "tourists".
> In the Gallery under Habour Craft there is a shot of Ho Cheng at
> Clifford Pier preparing to undertake a harbour cruise.
> I understand that she has now sunk.
> 
> Cheers
> Archie.


Archie
Just come back from Singapore theres two vessels now running the harbour tours Ho Cheng 11 and Ho Cheng 111.


----------



## BarryM

RayJordandpo said:


> I spent a couple of months there last year and earlier this year working by a new build at Keppels Yard. I couldn't believe how the place has changed and in fact is still changing. I was first in Singapore in 1971 on a salvage tug (it was our base) We used to stay in a seamans hotel called Connell House (or some name like that) I remember Bugis street, Clifford Pier, Cellar Bar, Toby's Paradise etc. etc. It was great then but I'm a bit uncertain now. Someone mentoned the word "sanatized" that just about sums it up to me but at least you can walk around at night without fear, they certainly won't tolerate crime of any sort.
> Ray Jordan


Ray, It was indeed Connell House; complete with 'cold only' showers and Helen the receptionist who married a 2/E, a menu that never varied and that damned, hypnotic, nodding ostrich toy behind the bar. When it closed and Uncle Joe put us in the Mandarin, we thgought we had died and gone to heaven. However, it was Toby's Bar and the Seamens Paradiso just up the road. Mind you, after a few Tigers in each, I suppose it all blurred into one. (==D) One thing - why does Tiger never taste the same at home??


----------



## gdynia

Barry

It does if you buy it from Macros as it comes direct their from Singapore, anywhere else it is made on license. You spend a few bob more but its the genuine article.


----------



## BarryM

gdynia said:


> Barry
> 
> It does if you buy it from Macros as it comes direct their from Singapore, anywhere else it is made on license. You spend a few bob more but its the genuine article.


Gdynia, thanks a lot for info. I'll give it a try. Now if you can just tell me where I can get it on draught and it tastes like it did in the Cellar Bar after Mr Lam had reluctantly given us our laundary allowance........[=P]


----------



## Mark Taxis

tiger - tastes great - but the after effects are terrible!


----------



## gdynia

Barry
Never seen it in draft in the UK but no harm in doing a search


----------



## BarryM

Mark Taxis said:


> tiger - tastes great - but the after effects are terrible!


Mark, Are you sure it was Tiger and not Tiger Balm that you were drinking?

BarryM


----------



## Porky

The change that got me was the Brit (Brittainia) Club. I was in Singapore as a kid (11 Yrs old), and remember many a Saturday and Sunday going there.

Returned to Singapore beginning of this year and thought I'd look the place up, it is (was) directly opposite the front of Raffles. Building is still there, but swimming pool filled in to make way for a Metro station.

And I was too young of Burgis Street so no comments, though I did visit it.

All in all I remember a very different Singapore, English Colonial rule in it's demise. Good living for us, not so good for the "natives".


----------



## Robinj

Succour said:


> To all those lads who remember Clifford Pier, Singapore.
> I paid a small trip there a month ago and found to my dismay that Clifford pier is to be turned into a restaurant. see attached pic along with one of the much changed Change Alley.
> 
> For the Hong Kong lads a pic of a Jacky tailor suit which for some strange reason never went to the Sally Army. I guess all you lads will know why.
> 
> What Hinnie! throw oot me Jacky Tailor suit. Good God lass have lost yer marbles.
> 
> Cheers.
> Succour
> 
> I can't seem to attach the Pics so will try the Gallery. See you there I hope.(Cloud)


I remember Clifford pier paid of there when we laid up a small Shell Tanker (the Frenulina) in 1961 also stayed in Connell house. Hope to visit Singapore one day.


----------



## RayJordandpo

BarryM said:


> Ray, It was indeed Connell House; complete with 'cold only' showers and Helen the receptionist who married a 2/E, a menu that never varied and that damned, hypnotic, nodding ostrich toy behind the bar. When it closed and Uncle Joe put us in the Mandarin, we thgought we had died and gone to heaven. However, it was Toby's Bar and the Seamens Paradiso just up the road. Mind you, after a few Tigers in each, I suppose it all blurred into one. (==D) One thing - why does Tiger never taste the same at home??


Barry
I stand corrected, Toby's Bar it was. I remember one of them would stay open for an extar hour (can't remember which one, Toby's I think) Seamen of all nationalities would flock there for the final hour before getting the last boat back to the anchorage. it was bedlam but a good laugh. Being on a salvage tug we spent a lot of time at anchor and the 'coca cola' girls would do the rounds of the anchorage then crash out in our supernumeries cabin. I remember one young deckie being 'entertained' then realising he didn't have the funds. The Old man paid the lady and put it on the lads bond bill, how's that for class?
incidentally I heard that the original "Tiger Balm" lotion actually contained opium, obviously this was banned in the UK. Anyone know when? 
Ray Jordan


----------



## BarryM

RayJordandpo said:


> Barry
> I stand corrected, Toby's Bar it was. I remember one of them would stay open for an extar hour (can't remember which one, Toby's I think) Seamen of all nationalities would flock there for the final hour before getting the last boat back to the anchorage. it was bedlam but a good laugh. Being on a salvage tug we spent a lot of time at anchor and the 'coca cola' girls would do the rounds of the anchorage then crash out in our supernumeries cabin. I remember one young deckie being 'entertained' then realising he didn't have the funds. The Old man paid the lady and put it on the lads bond bill, how's that for class?
> incidentally I heard that the original "Tiger Balm" lotion actually contained opium, obviously this was banned in the UK. Anyone know when?
> Ray Jordan


Ray,
How did the Old Man describe the lady's services in the ship's accounts?
BarryM


----------



## Geoff Garrett

Tiger Balm still remains the most effective pallative for itchy mozzy bites.


----------



## Allan Wareing

Succour said:


> To all those lads who remember Clifford Pier, Singapore.
> I paid a small trip there a month ago and found to my dismay that Clifford pier is to be turned into a restaurant. see attached pic along with one of the much changed Change Alley.
> 
> For the Hong Kong lads a pic of a Jacky tailor suit which for some strange reason never went to the Sally Army. I guess all you lads will know why.
> 
> What Hinnie! throw oot me Jacky Tailor suit. Good God lass have lost yer marbles.
> 
> Cheers.
> Succour
> 
> I can't seem to attach the Pics so will try the Gallery. See you there I hope.(Cloud)


Clifford Pier!-Is this Johnsons Jetty that we are talking about?
Alan Wareing.


----------



## Don Lorimer

Sorry to hear about the demise of old Singapore. Not only was I brought up there but I had the pleasure of sailing there several times in latter years.
I have thought of revisiting but I think I rather have my memories of the raffles hotel, Ireland Club, singapore swim club and the old seaview hotel
It was a great place to live.


----------



## BarryM

Geoff Garrett said:


> Tiger Balm still remains the most effective pallative for itchy mozzy bites.


Geoff,

Are you rubbing it on? Some people were alleged to drink it!!

BarryM


----------



## BlythSpirit

Excuse this question gents but where was the Cellar Bar - I remember it used to be the first place we drank in when coming ashore from Pulau Bukom but the old memory has gone!! The mention of Connell House has brought back some happy memories also - I had forgoten all about the place I remember being put up at the Shangri-La at Shell's expense for two months back in '75 when we were drydocked up at Sembewang on the Solen


----------



## BarryM

Blythspirit,

To find the Cellar Bar first go into Shell House on Collier Quay which is just across the road from the harbour wall and plead with Mr Lam for money. Leave quickly and turn left into the Cellar Bar for pints of Tiger and the best Veal Cordon Bleu in the world.

(Nowadays I understand the old Shell House is no more, reclamation has pushed the sea further out by a half-mile and no doubt Mr Lam has gone to his ancestors.)

Happy days!


----------



## BlythSpirit

BarryM said:


> Blythspirit,
> 
> To find the Cellar Bar first go into Shell House on Collier Quay which is just across the road from the harbour wall and plead with Mr Lam for money. Leave quickly and turn left into the Cellar Bar for pints of Tiger and the best Veal Cordon Bleu in the world.
> 
> (Nowadays I understand the old Shell House is no more, reclamation has pushed the sea further out by a half-mile and no doubt Mr Lam has gone to his ancestors.)
> 
> Happy days!



Many thanks, I'm 59 today and never thought all those pints of Tiger would have had such an adverse affect on the memory cells!!


----------



## BarryM

Blythspirit,

It's worse than you think - I turn 60 in two weeks time and I can still remember it!

The only known remedy for your condition is more Tiger beer to reactivate the far Eastern brain cells! (Of course this may also restore memories of that night in the Seamen's Paradiso that you are trying to forget and hope the wife never finds out about...)(==D)


----------



## BlythSpirit

I spent my honeymoon on the Hemisinus in Summer '72, the wife knows all about singapore, and bangkok, - she never did tell me what the wives got up to all those trips to saigon!!


----------



## BarryM

Not the Hinnites? (POP)


----------



## jimmys

The Cellar Bar was the first meeting place of the Blue Funnel engineer, the degeneration took place after the tiger, Albert St and Bugis St. porno movies and then the ditch in Anson Road, the nick, bail, bollocking and then back to work. No wonder the brain cells are gone.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## BlythSpirit

BarryM said:


> Not the Hinnites? (POP)


Not unless the missus jumped ship while I was on watch!!


----------



## Succour

*Singapore's Clifford Pier Under Attack again*

Back in Singapore last month. Oct 2008.
To my horror Clifford pier under heavy attack again, from some damn developer wanting to turn it into a restaurant.
Why can't they just leave historical things alone.
The pier was sacred to all lads who visited Singapore in their seafaring days. You had to pass through it's portals on your way to the Cellar Bar and other Singapore delights.
The Pic attached will show this dear landmark being being changed for ever.
True words....never go back....hurts too much.
Succour. 

(Cloud)


----------



## gdynia

With living now in Singapore now the general trend is to build the modern and get rid of the old its the general trend their these days. Nostalgia is slowly dissapearing


----------



## James_C

Sad to see that.
The last time I used it was when I paid off the British Pioneer in Singapore in January 2006 and of course made it ashore via Clifford Pier. When I returned to Singapore in April 2006 to join my next ship the driver went straight past and took me down to the new ferry terminal near Marina City Park. At the time he remarked along the lines that it was to be preserved.


----------



## gdynia

Jim
Unfortunately that is not the truth they are eventually going to dispose of it for the new Casino area


----------



## Succour

*Clifford Pier before redevelopment*

Jim, Gdynia,

Attached two nice pics of the Pier before the Onslaught.
I think a lot of lads will remember her this way.

Cheers.
Succour.


----------



## Graham McMorine

jimmys said:


> The Cellar Bar was the first meeting place of the Blue Funnel engineer, the degeneration took place after the tiger, Albert St and Bugis St. porno movies and then the ditch in Anson Road, the nick, bail, bollocking and then back to work. No wonder the brain cells are gone.
> 
> best regards
> jimmys


Ahhhhhhh Jim Lad. I can see you have travelled the same itinary as oneself:sweat: (==D)


----------



## gdynia

Succour

I will be there in a few days time


----------



## Danny Syred

*Clifford Pier,*

In 1963, I was on "Salvonia", a deep-sea salvage tug based in Singapore. Every second day we were allowed ashore, only half the crew at a time in case of emergency callout. The dropping off place was of course, Clifford Pier, a bustling kaleidoscope of tooing and froing, with seamen of every nationality brushing shoulders, happy and riotous at the thought of the nearby Cellar Bar. 
The last time I was in there, we had a great time, with oodles of Tiger, and on the way out, somewhat the worse for wear, I had a huge technicolour yawn right into the beautiful fishtank that was a feature of the entrance. The massive turbanned Sikh, in his sparkling embroidered uniform, gave me a look of complete contempt and ordered me never to return. Happy memories, and so sad to see it all gone now. Danny


----------



## Isti

We use to call it Jonsen but time have changed many many years now. We're changing for the better future with nostalgic memories of the past. You should see our reservoir in the city, fantastic!

rgds, Isti


----------



## RayJordandpo

Danny Syred said:


> In 1963, I was on "Salvonia", a deep-sea salvage tug based in Singapore. Every second day we were allowed ashore, only half the crew at a time in case of emergency callout. The dropping off place was of course, Clifford Pier, a bustling kaleidoscope of tooing and froing, with seamen of every nationality brushing shoulders, happy and riotous at the thought of the nearby Cellar Bar.
> The last time I was in there, we had a great time, with oodles of Tiger, and on the way out, somewhat the worse for wear, I had a huge technicolour yawn right into the beautiful fishtank that was a feature of the entrance. The massive turbanned Sikh, in his sparkling embroidered uniform, gave me a look of complete contempt and ordered me never to return. Happy memories, and so sad to see it all gone now. Danny


"Ditto" on the tug 'Englishman' (except for the fishtank, I usually saved it for the back of a taxi)


----------

